# Rush Hour 3!



## karate1kid (Jul 19, 2007)

Really excited about this movie coming out.  
August 10 i think
big fan of 1 and 2


----------



## ssj2yugi (Jul 19, 2007)

It seems that they're trying to milk this series for everything it's worth, but I will go see it because I liked the previous 2 and Chris Tucker always has some "LOL" moments in all of his movies


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 19, 2007)

^Nah, they planned on doing a rush hour 3 since 2 was producing it just took em forever to do it. Can't wait to see it, chris tucker owns.


----------



## karate1kid (Jul 19, 2007)

chris tucker is so funny
did you watch the trailers yet for it


----------



## ichigo kurosaki (Jul 19, 2007)

yep, icris does karate/kung fu now thts gonna be funny just like him getting the crap bettin out of him by monks who are kids


----------



## Amethyst Grave (Jul 19, 2007)

ssj2yugi said:


> It seems that they're trying to milk this series for everything it's worth, but I will go see it because I liked the previous 2 and Chris Tucker always has some "LOL" moments in all of his movies



Absolutely true. They've managed to make a sequal to a movie that didn't suck. Quite an accomplishment. I loved both movies, but I'm worried this one will ruin it all.



> ^Nah, they planned on doing a rush hour 3 since 2 was producing it just took em forever to do it. Can't wait to see it, chris tucker owns.


Even if they planned on making one, that was years and years ago. A lot of things have changed.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Jul 19, 2007)

Yeah I knew they were planning one a while back. (I mean in the end credits of RH2, the bad guy flies out the window and Chris Tucker remarks "He ain't gon' be in Rush Hour 3") I'm just hoping that Jackie Chan and Chris Tucker aren't too old for their roles.  I know, regardless of how people take part 3 after seeing it, I'll like it


----------



## Saito (Jul 19, 2007)

I want to see this movie badly too. I hope its good as the other ones before it. The trailer did look really funny xD


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 19, 2007)

I never knew that there was going to be a 3rd one until recently. I can't wait to see this when it comes out.


----------



## Ziko (Jul 20, 2007)

Love the 1st and 2nd one, and will see this the day it comes out!


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 20, 2007)

Jackie Chan + Chris Tucker (Doing Kung Fu) = massive win

FACT 

or maybe not


----------



## Hio (Jul 20, 2007)

cant wait to see it


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jul 20, 2007)

So has everyone seen the trailer yet? It looks promising as of now. I really hope they don't ruin it though. 1 and 2 were two of the funniest comedy movies imo.


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 20, 2007)

Yeah.. I saw the trailer.... cant wait for it to come out
Rush Hour is just class..


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Jul 20, 2007)

im a massive fan of JC but i have a bad feeling about this film, i saw the trailers and cringed, i mean i liked the previous two rush hours very much but this i think will be the final nail in the coffin that is jackie chans credibility in the west i mean, why does he always stoop to do these buddy movie/ culture shock films
rush hour 1: omg american people, rush hour 2: omg japanese people, shanghai nights 2 : omg british people AND NOW!! rush hour 3: omg french people.
i mean it may have been entertaining what nearly 8 years ago but now i kinda feel this buddy movie thing  ala culture shock angle is stale an outdated.
i mean the americans attitude in film to other countires i find is condescending and quite frankly bordering on the racist, but what dya expect from a country of xenophobes. i mean the way the american revere the french is so anti, its quite confusing as to why, america's idea of other countries is like 200 years old or something, especially in the film market.
this may be the first JC film i decide to skip, it should have been the tuxedo
what JC needs to do is involve himself in something serious and artistic otherwise his career in the west will burn out indefinately. i saw the new police story he did for the chinese market a little while ago and that was fricking awesome so i kno hes still got it.


----------



## Nisukeita (Jul 22, 2007)

He has had a lot of movies come out recently, western audiences are only seeing RH3 though....His latest HK movies are good/going to be good....


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 22, 2007)

das-afrika said:


> im a massive fan of JC but i have a bad feeling about this film, i saw the trailers and cringed, i mean i liked the previous two rush hours very much but this i think will be the final nail in the coffin that is jackie chans credibility in the west i mean, why does he always stoop to do these buddy movie/ culture shock films
> rush hour 1: omg american people, rush hour 2: omg japanese people, shanghai nights 2 : omg british people AND NOW!! rush hour 3: omg french people.
> i mean it may have been entertaining what nearly 8 years ago but now i kinda feel this buddy movie thing  ala culture shock angle is stale an outdated.
> i mean the americans attitude in film to other countires i find is condescending and quite frankly bordering on the racist, but what dya expect from a country of xenophobes. i mean the way the american revere the french is so anti, its quite confusing as to why, america's idea of other countries is like 200 years old or something, especially in the film market.
> ...



Who gives a fuck? France sucks anyway


----------



## Kero-Chan (Jul 22, 2007)

I love Rush Hour, but one thing I don't like about this one is that Chris Tucker got all fat.

And, they used to film around the LA area, where I live.
Now they are filming less there.


----------



## tinlunlau (Jul 22, 2007)

das-afrika said:


> this may be the first JC film i decide to skip, it should have been the tuxedo
> what JC needs to do is involve himself in something serious and artistic otherwise his career in the west will burn out indefinately. i saw the new police story he did for the chinese market a little while ago and that was fricking awesome so i kno hes still got it.




he's already onto it.  after his work on Forbidden Kingdom, he will be in Shinjuku, Japan for the filming of Derek Yee's "The Shinjuku Incident".  If you know your hong kong cinema well, Derek Yee is an excellent director who has made films like "Protege", "One Nite in Mongkok" and "Full Throttle".  they've also confirmed that Jackie will not do as much fighting as he did in the past for this movie.  Derek Yee's more of a character-driven director.  so be on the lookout for that.


----------



## Cel3stial (Jul 22, 2007)

It looks okay...maybe I'll check it out....


----------



## easts1d3raider (Jul 22, 2007)

Yea I'm looking forward to it aswell. I heard this huge chinese basketball player is going to be in it, he's like 7'9". He's got NBA dreams but he really isn't on the nba level, thats what I think (and what alot of anylists say).


----------



## lavi69 (Jul 22, 2007)

i loved the first 2  but tbh the funniest bits wer the outtakes!!! lo
" daamm he aint gonna be in no rush hour 3" i lolled so hard


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 23, 2007)

lavi69 said:


> " daamm he aint gonna be in no rush hour 3" i lolled so hard



Who didn't? LOL

This is the #1 movie I've been looking foward to this summer. 
Rush 1 & 2 are my fav movies of all time, and I just have to see 3.


----------



## Yellow (Jul 24, 2007)

Rush hours is fucking funny. I've watched the first 2 over and over again. Can't wait for this one.


----------



## SENTINEL (Jul 24, 2007)

I can't WAIT!!!


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 24, 2007)

any news on the european release?


----------



## tinlunlau (Jul 24, 2007)

haha!  i saw a clip from the movie where Chris Tucker fights Sun Ming-Ming.  it looks pretty funny.  Brett Ratner was genius for creating a parody of a fight from Bruce Lee's "The Game of Death" where Bruce Lee fights this giant black dude.


----------



## Nisukeita (Jul 28, 2007)

That was Karim Abdul Jabar....


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 28, 2007)

yar... the trailer has been released on UK TV... looks so good
the chinese dude talking french and getting pimp slapped by tucker..


----------



## Freija (Jul 28, 2007)

DAMN I WANT IT NOW T_T


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jul 28, 2007)

An asian speaking french instead of his own language in this movie?..

Now that's awesome


----------



## Freija (Jul 28, 2007)

yeah i love it when tucker goes "have some dignity" or something XDDDD


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jul 28, 2007)

I lol'ed hard at the scene where Lee tells Tucker to rent a "dirty" movie. "Only 9.99"


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 28, 2007)

I definetely got to watch that...
I mean, I hlove the first two Rush Hours, 3 looks rreally funny..

do you guys think they'll make another one after this?


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jul 28, 2007)

It probably depends on how successful this one is. I personally won't mind but I just don't want them to mess it up with so much sequels.


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 28, 2007)

You know, sometimes I think they are doing this not because of the financial side, but because they enjoy doing this particular film... seriously... its so funny

I still call my chinese friends from work "sweet sauer chicken ass" ..


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 28, 2007)

My dad's a huge Rush Hour fan, so we're certainly going to be there on opening weekend. Plus, the backdrop of the movie (France) is another interesting locale, so it will be cool to see what there able to do with it storyline wise.


----------



## asch (Jul 28, 2007)

Yeah!!Chris Tucker is back I'm looking forward.
-Can't wait


----------



## yuhun (Jul 28, 2007)

Damn it! I've waited sooo long for a 3rd. I almost lost interest in Jackie, he's aging fast now...


----------



## Buster (Jul 28, 2007)

I think you will feel your sixpack in the end of the movie. Chris Tucker is so funny, especially his voice haha. I was really laughing at the "Yo and Mi" part.


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 28, 2007)

Has it been released in USA already?\
he in the UK only next month


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jul 28, 2007)

It releases August 10th in the U.S.


----------



## Nisukeita (Jul 28, 2007)

yuhun said:


> Damn it! I've waited sooo long for a 3rd. I almost lost interest in Jackie, he's aging fast now...



His latest Hollywood movies haven't been the best...but his Hong Kong ones have been great, "New Police Story" "The Myth" "Rob-B-Hood" are wonderful....


Honestly his Hollywood movies are way below par for him....


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 29, 2007)

I have a feeling this one wont be as good as the first two.


----------



## Metsuki (Jul 29, 2007)

I've only seen one commercial, and I suppose it boosted my interest. August 10th is not that far away.


----------



## Solid Snake (Jul 29, 2007)

First film set in the USA.
Second film set in China.
Third film set in Europe.

Pure genius.


----------



## Hio (Aug 7, 2007)

JAQUES L'CHAN!


----------



## Captain Pimp (Aug 10, 2007)

It's out now where I am, I can't wait to see it


----------



## Jaejoong (Aug 10, 2007)

I need to see it ASAP. >_<

I heard it got banned from China since the antagonists are the Chinese.


----------



## dilbot (Aug 10, 2007)

lol wtf? im asian (chinese in fact) and i am not at all embarassed to see chinese antagonists... cuz its a chinese and black man kickin our asses!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2007)

I saw it the movie was mega fuckin funny!


----------



## UchihaVengance (Aug 10, 2007)

its going to kick ass


----------



## Rukia (Aug 10, 2007)

I was a bit disappointed.  It didn't feel like it had a climax.  I kept expecting some bigger more primary villain to show up, and that never happened.  I like the little assassin girl, but her role was mediocre.  She didn't contribute all that much.


----------



## UchihaVengance (Aug 10, 2007)

oh snap! it came out? damn, imma go see it


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 11, 2007)

Rukia said:


> I was a bit disappointed.  It didn't feel like it had a climax.  I kept expecting some bigger more primary villain to show up, and that never happened.  I like the little assassin girl, but her role was mediocre.  She didn't contribute all that much.



Pretty much how I felt about the movie, how long was the movie anyway? seemed real short. 

But on the comedy side this movie was Hilarous! outta the 3 I'll rate em. 

2>1>3.


----------



## Solid Snake (Aug 11, 2007)

Sequels never live up to the originals.


----------



## Biscuits (Aug 11, 2007)

Just saw it...Meh.
If you've seen _One_ You've seen them all...


----------



## Bender (Aug 11, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Tucker's girl revealing her hair to be a wig freaked the shit out of me.




Also there wasn't as much action in this movie. It was all kinda meh to me.



			
				JB008 said:
			
		

> Pretty much how I felt about the movie, how long was the movie anyway? seemed real short.



90 minutes long 

10-11 min shorter then the last two movies. 

 

Sucks don't it?


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 11, 2007)

Shinn said:


> I heard it got banned from China since the antagonists are the Chinese.



Triads are serious business.

I just saw it. Pretty damn funny.


----------



## ReiatsuNin (Aug 11, 2007)

Its released here in singapore.Rush Hour Kiks ASS.


----------



## Nisukeita (Aug 11, 2007)

Saw it.....was pretty funny....

Action will always pail to his Hong Kong Movies....though the Katana/Jian fight wasnt that bad(though it could dealt without carters comments...)


Also it was nice to hear Jackie's Japanese....I knew he was fluent in it but Ive never heard him speak it.


All in all another hollywood film for Jackie....


----------



## uncle jafuncle (Aug 11, 2007)

Hiroyuki Sanada and Max Von Sydow.  My two favorite actors besides Toshiro Mifune.  In a film together.  A comedy film.  And it sucked.

They needed more focus on Kenji and less on everything else.  I didn't really feel the conflict in Lee between choosing his blood brother and his brother in arms.  It was kinda funny, but not really.  It had okay action scenes, but not really spectacular.  All in all it was just a mediocre repeat of 1 and 2.

And Hiroyuki didn't even get to beat the shit out of that annoying Chris Tucker like he did Tom Cruise in Last Samurai...


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 12, 2007)

pretty funny, chris tucker was out of the scene for a long time but i enjoyed seeing him being funny still, his stuff isn't that tired , a little softer..


----------



## Nisukeita (Aug 12, 2007)

He's still annoying as he's always been....


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 12, 2007)

Just saw it, and loved it


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Sep 11, 2007)

I didn't this movie yet. This movie come in France in October but i fear that this movie is full of stereotypes and racism on french. American people hate french people and we can feel it in their movies



das-afrika said:


> im a massive fan of JC but i have a bad feeling about this film, i saw the trailers and cringed, i mean i liked the previous two rush hours very much but this i think will be the final nail in the coffin that is jackie chans credibility in the west i mean, why does he always stoop to do these buddy movie/ culture shock films
> rush hour 1: omg american people, rush hour 2: omg japanese people, shanghai nights 2 : omg british people AND NOW!! rush hour 3: omg french people.
> i mean it may have been entertaining what nearly 8 years ago but now i kinda feel this buddy movie thing  ala culture shock angle is stale an outdated.
> i mean the americans attitude in film to other countires i find is condescending and quite frankly bordering on the racist, but what dya expect from a country of xenophobes. i mean the way the american revere the french is so anti, its quite confusing as to why, america's idea of other countries is like 200 years old or something, especially in the film market.
> ...



That what i fear this movie have lot of stereotypes and maybe racist. I saw the trailer in america, i didn't like the comment about the asian guy who speak french.



crazymtf said:


> Who gives a fuck? France sucks anyway


My visions of americans changed after this comment...



Captain Pimp said:


> An asian speaking french instead of his own language in this movie?..
> 
> Now that's awesome



There are chinese community in all european country so a chinesse who speak french is normal. There are also black people who speak french.


----------

